# Problem with installing GM OEM splash guards / mud flaps on my 2016 Cruze Premium RS



## cruzewiz (May 30, 2016)

I ordered the GM OEM splash guards / mud flaps for my 2016 Cruze Premium RS and there seems to be a problem with installing the front splash guards. (They just do not fit)
When I ordered the splash guards I provided my VIN to verify fit.

I have done some Google searches and from what I have found there have been issues with previous model years with the RS package and the splash guards.
So what I would like to know is are there any other 2016 Cruze owners who are having issues with installing the splash guards. Were you able to install the front splash guards?
If you have a RS were you able to install the splash guards?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

If this is true that the same problem happens from gen 1 & 2 w/ the rs that there is no real mud flap that GM sells that fits. Someone has to beat the snot out of the engineer that did this again. There is no reason to make things like this. it's 2016


----------



## cruzewiz (May 30, 2016)

I finally have definitive information on the issue!

The splash guards will not fit on a Cruze with the RS package. There are two RPO codes on my Cruze both which are listed in the part description. The description states that the splash guards will not work with either option. I don't have the RPO codes in front of me but one of them are the body mouldings that run on the bottom of the car and the second is some kind of air flow option. So even if you give someone your VIN to verify fit they will not work.


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

this is why someone who is not a car guy is a car engineer. no idea about what the average person wants to protect there car.


----------



## Greggul8r (Apr 20, 2016)

Finally got my mug guards in for mine (not an RS) the listing on the accessory supplier does note it will not fit the RS just an FYI the part numbers are as follows for the non RS
front-84047321
rear-84024122


----------



## pcouts (May 1, 2013)

I wanted to check Splash Gurd update for August 2016. Is a splash guard available for 2016 Cruze Premier RS?


----------

